# Avenger 2: Nachfolger ohne Iron Man, Hulk, Thor und Co.?



## Matthias Dammes (7. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avenger 2: Nachfolger ohne Iron Man, Hulk, Thor und Co.?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Avenger 2: Nachfolger ohne Iron Man, Hulk, Thor und Co.?


----------



## Odin333 (7. Oktober 2014)

"Im kommenden Avengers 2 wird die Truppe zusätzlich durch Quicksilver und Scarlett Witch verstärkt"
War Quicksilver eigentlich nicht ein Bösewicht?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Oktober 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> "Im kommenden Avengers 2 wird die Truppe zusätzlich durch Quicksilver und Scarlett Witch verstärkt"
> War Quicksilver eigentlich nicht ein Bösewicht?



Nein, Quicksilver (Pietro Maximoff) ist der Zwillingsbruder von Scarlet Witch (Wanda Maximoff).
Sie sind die Kinder von Magneto und in den Comics regelmäßige Mitglieder der Avengers.


----------



## Odin333 (7. Oktober 2014)

Aha, ok, danke.


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. Oktober 2014)

Das es Cross-Over-Filme zwischen den Avengers und den Guardians geben wird, ist ja schon ziemlich sicher.
Hatte erst vor kurzem gelesen, dass Vertragsverhandlungen von Dave Batista, dem Schauspieler von einem der Guardians, darauf hindeuten. 

Mein Interesse liegt vor allem bei den Guardians-Filmen, da ich den ersten Teil wirklich klasse fand  
Für mich der beste Marvel-Film bislang, den ersten Avengers-Film hab ich zum ersten Mal gesehen, als er vor kurzem im Fernsehen kam. Fand ihn ehrlich gesagt eher langweilig und selten komisch. Dementsprechend ist mein Interesse für Age of Ultron und die weiteren kommenden Standalone-Filme eher niedrig bis nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Oktober 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Fand ihn ehrlich gesagt eher langweilig und selten komisch.



Wobei die Szene mit Hulk und Loki schon grandios ist, oder siehst Du das anders? Ich habe mich dabei jedenfalls weggeschmissen.


----------



## Exar-K (7. Oktober 2014)

Laut einem gestrigen Artikel bei ign, könnte Robert Downey Jr. durchaus noch dabei sein und der Rest wird ausgetauscht:
http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/10/06/rumor-iron-man-may-have-an-entirely-new-team-for-avengers-3


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. Oktober 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wobei die Szene mit Hulk und Loki schon grandios ist, oder siehst Du das anders? Ich habe mich dabei jedenfalls weggeschmissen.



Die war echt gut Einige amüsante Szenen waren schon dabei, deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben selten komisch 
GotG fand ich wesentlich unterhaltsamer


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nein, Quicksilver (Pietro Maximoff) ist der Zwillingsbruder von Scarlet Witch (Wanda Maximoff).
> Sie sind die Kinder von Magneto und in den Comics regelmäßige Mitglieder der Avengers.



Ist Magneto nicht ein bissel zu alt für Sex ? Der muss doch fast ein Herzanfall dabei bekommen haben und seit wann hatte der eine frau ? die blaue schuppenfrau war ja in den filmen immer dabei aber als liebespaar sah man sie ja nicht.

Und ich find es schon schade das ein kein iron man 4 mit robert downey jr kommt

wenn in avengers teil 3 kein loreal thor, die russiche agentin im lederanzug, hulk smash mickrigen gott und robert downey jr kommt dann kann man sich den ja sparen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ist Magneto nicht ein bissel zu alt für Sex ? Der muss doch fast ein Herzanfall dabei bekommen haben und seit wann hatte der eine frau ? die blaue schuppenfrau war ja in den filmen immer dabei aber als liebespaar sah man sie ja nicht.



Quicksilver und Scarlet Witch sind ja nicht erst gerade geboren, sondern auch schon erwachsene Mutanten.
Die Mutter der beiden ist Magda Eisenhardt, Magnetos Frau.


----------



## Kenny32 (7. Oktober 2014)

Naja das war aber mehr oder wenig abzusehen oder nicht? 
Gab es nicht sogar vor längerer Zeit irgendeine News in der gesagt wird das die Einführung von Quicksilver und Scarlet Witch sowieso schon 2 bestehende Avengers ersetzen sollte?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Oktober 2014)

Kenny32 schrieb:


> Gab es nicht sogar vor längerer Zeit irgendeine News in der gesagt wird das die Einführung von Quicksilver und Scarlet Witch sowieso schon 2 bestehende Avengers ersetzen sollte?



Das wäre mir neu.
In Avengers 2 sind alle Helden aus Teil 1 wieder mit dabei.
Quicksilver und Scarlet Witch halt noch zusätzlich.
Einziger, bei dem ich mir vorstellen kann, dass er fehlt, ist Nick Fury.


Spoiler



Nach Captain America 2 und vor allem dem Staffelfinale von Agents of Shield ist er ja abgetaucht.
Die Leitung von Shield hat er an Coulson übergeben.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (7. Oktober 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das es Cross-Over-Filme zwischen den Avengers und den Guardians geben wird, ist ja schon ziemlich sicher.
> Hatte erst vor kurzem gelesen, dass Vertragsverhandlungen von Dave Batista, dem Schauspieler von einem der Guardians, darauf hindeuten.



Der Mann heißt Bautista  Batista ist der WWE Name... Klugscheiss aus.

Yeah n zweiter Guardians wäre gut. Aber ob man nochmal eine derart hohe Gagdichte halten kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln. BTW hab ich von Comicfans gehört, dass sie vom Guardians Film enttäuscht waren. Kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, zeigt aber, dass Geschmäcker eben alle sehr verschieden sind


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2014)

Hey allein der Soundtrack war cool und der waschbär und die grüne frau und amy pond als bösewichtin ^^


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich frage mich, ob die Avengers-Filme weiter so erfolgreich sind, wenn das Team ganz oder hauptsächlich aus Figuren besteht, die nur bei Avengers vorkommen. Der Gag an der Sache war ja,  dass hier Helden zusammentreffen, die alle auch allein schon Kinosäle füllen.

Scarlet Witch und Quicksilver wären m.M.n. auch besser bei den X-Men aufgehoben. Ich hoffe, dass dann nicht auch noch Hugh Jackman seine Krallen in die Kamera hält. Ich schätze langsam stellt sich bei mir doch eine gewisse Übersättigung  ein, was Superhelden angeht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Oktober 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Scarlet Witch und Quicksilver wären m.M.n. auch besser bei den X-Men aufgehoben.



Nicht wirklich.
Auch wenn sie Magnetos Kinder sind, waren die beiden nie Teil der X-Men, sondern schon immer bei den Avengers.


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. Oktober 2014)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Der Mann heißt Bautista  Batista ist der WWE Name... Klugscheiss aus.
> 
> Yeah n zweiter Guardians wäre gut. Aber ob man nochmal eine derart hohe Gagdichte halten kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln. BTW hab ich von Comicfans gehört, dass sie vom Guardians Film enttäuscht waren. Kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, zeigt aber, dass Geschmäcker eben alle sehr verschieden sind



Tatsächlich? Dann hab ich das "u" wohl immer überlesen, war überzeugt davon, dass der WWE-Name sein richtiger ist. Danke für die Aufklärung 

Der Nachfolger kommt ja auf jeden Fall, ist glaube ich für 2017 geplant. Marvel hat ja da einen ziemlichen genauen Ablaufsplan für die Filme aufgestellt.
Da ich mich für Comics nie interessiert habe, hab ich das Problem nicht. Ich kann die ganzen Verfilmungen völlig unvoreingenommen einfach als das sehen was sie sind


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.
> Auch wenn sie Magnetos Kinder sind, waren die beiden nie Teil der X-Men, sondern schon immer bei den Avengers.



was mir grade einfällt:
Waren die 2 brandgefährlichen Typen die Tony in der Kleinstadt in Iron Man 3 im zwischenhöhepunkt überfallen haben nicht eigentlich im Comicuniversum auch mehr oder weniger gute?

Wobei, ich bin ja mal auf was anderes gespannt:
Marvel hat ja nicht die Rechte an den X-Men, die hat seit 20 Jahren 20 Centhury Fox, inkl. den Rechten am Begriff Mutant und da bin ich mal gespannt wie die das Lösen werden


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.
> Auch wenn sie Magnetos Kinder sind, waren die beiden nie Teil der X-Men, sondern schon immer bei den Avengers.



im letzten Film "Zukunft ist Vergangenheit" war der Flitzer durchaus dabei 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nUoBakUTTWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Malifurion (8. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Legendary Pictures und ihre Produzenten das trotzdem so durchziehen, wird sich A3 nicht im geringsten bezahlt machen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Oktober 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger kommt ja auf jeden Fall, ist glaube ich für 2017 geplant.



Avengers 3 kommt 2018 in die Kinos, wie ich es auch im Artikel schrieb. 



LOX-TT schrieb:


> im letzten Film "Zukunft ist Vergangenheit" war der Flitzer durchaus dabei



Ja, ich weiß.
In einer kurzen Szene war auch sehe Schwester zu sehen.
Es gibt natürlich Überschneidungen, spielt ja alles im selben Universum.
Aber Quicksilver und Scarlet Witch waren trotzdem nie X-Men.


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Avengers 3 kommt 2018 in die Kinos, wie ich es auch im Artikel schrieb. .



Ich bezog mich auf Guardians of The Galaxy 2  Der ist für 2017 geplant.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Oktober 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf Guardians of The Galaxy 2  Der ist für 2017 geplant.



Ach so, sorry. Da hab ich den Bezug nicht richtig hergestellt.
Ich schiebe das einfach mal auf die frühe Uhrzeit meines Postings.


----------

